# head question



## Red 68 (May 24, 2014)

I have a set of #17 heads from a 68 350. They should be 72cc and have a compression ratio of around 8.5 on a 350. I want to put these heads on a 400.
I don't know how much that will change the compression ratio. I am not building it to race but want decent performance on pump gas. Will these heads do the job?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Doing the math, your new compression will be 9.8


----------

